# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک معمای جالب !!!

## Goodbye forever

یک معمای جالب از هوش : 

بی زحمت جوابتون رو توضیح بدید که چجوری بدست آوردید ، مرسی از همگی

----------


## fardad1

26

----------


## Goodbye forever

> 26


چجوری 26 میشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## awmirmowhammad

165

----------


## awmirmowhammad

> چجوری 26 میشه؟؟؟


فک کنم حواسش نبوده ضرب رو جمع دیده  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## fardad1

ضربو ندیدم 11+15میشه26
11*15میشه165

----------


## fardad1

آره کلا من بی دقتیم زیاده هههه

----------


## Goodbye forever

ساعت دو ؟؟؟

----------


## Negin796

ولی اولویت با ضربه اول باید سه رو ضرب در یازده کنیم بعد با دو و سه جمع کنیم.میشه 38

----------


## مسیح

38

----------


## roc

سر کاریه نه

----------


## alireza.salehi

67

----------


## roc

> یک معمای جالب از هوش : 
> 
> بی زحمت جوابتون رو توضیح بدید که چجوری بدست آوردید ، مرسی از همگی


اون مربع و پنج ضلعی و شش ضلعی میشه 15 تا تعداد ضلع هاش که سه تاش می کنه 45 تا

تعداد موز ها هم 4 تاست و یه شکل 15 ضلعی میشه 23 تا

عتا موز به اضافه دو تا ساعت سه میشه 10 

جواب اخری میشه 
2+4+4*11
که میشه 50 تا

داداش مسیح جسارته ها

----------


## wave

مربع = 15
موز = 4
ساعت = 3
جواب = احتمالاً   67  !

----------


## roc

من اشتباه کردم تو جواب 

این معما به معما روان شناسیه تا ریاضی 

که میشه خیلی چیزارو باهاش سنجید

کلی بینی طرف 

ریز بینی طرف

عجله طرف 

دقت طرف

حوصله طرف 

و.................

ممنمون استارتر

من ادم عجولیم 

به این پی بردم و بی دقت و هیجانی

----------


## Navid70

چند ضلعی میشه 15 هر شکلش میشه 5
4 تا موز میشه 4 و هر موز میشه 1
ساعت 3 میشه 3 و هر ساعت میشه 1
نهایتا میشه 2+3+3*10

----------


## Chandler Bing

80

----------


## Goodbye forever

دوستان واقعا معما خیلی سخت بود؟؟؟ آخه جواباتون یکی نیستن ... :Y (461):  :Y (461):  :Y (461):

----------


## Chandler Bing

> 80


 35 میشه 
 اشتباهی اول جمع کردم بعد ضرب  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kurdish boy

88

----------


## Goodbye forever

خب جوابشو میگم در هرصورت برخی ها به این جواب اشاره کردن از جمله نگین خانم ... به هر حال ...

 :Y (487): 

طبق قانون ریاضی ضرب بر جمع اولویت داره ! داریم: 

ساعت دو = 2

سه تا موز = 3

سه تا موز ضربدر یازده ضلع = 33 

میشه 38

----------


## satar98

خار دقت!! :Yahoo (4): 
باحال بود!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BrokenHeart

هر ضلع = 1 واحد
هر موز = 1 واحد
هر ساعت = 1 واحد
پس جواب = 38  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saeed211

جوابو گفتن ک :Yahoo (22):

----------


## lvjqd

> یک معمای جالب از هوش : 
> 
> بی زحمت جوابتون رو توضیح بدید که چجوری بدست آوردید ، مرسی از همگی


سلام

38

----------


## amin1441

> سلام
> 
> 38


سلام خسته نباشی دلاور! :Y (648):

----------


## kurdish boy

> سلام
> 
> 38


زنده باشی پهلوان 😃   ولی معمای جالبی بود

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

68اگه درسته حلشم میگم

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

جوابو دادن ...ساعت خواب😂😂😂

----------


## bita13

میشه ۸۸

فرستاده شده از SM-G920Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## bita13

وقتی اول جمع ها رو حساب میکنی بعد ضرب رو میشه 88

ولی وقتی با ماشین حساب کنی میشه 38

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

تو چند ضلعیا یه چهار ضلعی یه پنج ضلعی یه شش ضلعی که جمعش میشه 15 پس چند ضلعیه پایین که یه پنج ضلعی با یه 6 ضلعی میشه 11
هر کدوم از موزا یدونه حساب میشن پس یه دسته موز سه تایی میشه3
هر ساعتی هم که سه رو نشون میده میشه 3 پس ساعتی که دو رو نشون میده میشه دو
در کل:
2+3+(3*11) میشه38

تر تیب : اول پرانتز بعد توان بعد ضرب و تقسیم آخر جمع و تفریق

----------

